# Snail with Goldfish?



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

My younger sister wants a snail pretty badly. I was hoping I could get a snail for my goldfish tank or would it be eaten? Also would there be a waste overload? What snails are good in cold water.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

How big is your tank? How big are your goldfish?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

My fancy goldfish is pretty small. I'll soon be moving her to a 20-30 gallon tank. So that's where the snail would be.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Snails usually turn into Goldfish snacks... unless the goldfish is too small at this point to eat it. But even then I'm afraid the snail would be harassed to death... literally.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

okay thanks.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

A fully grown mystery snail lives with our fancy goldfish and one koi (who can't live with other koi because they pick on him). It does really well, but the tank stays at room temperature and is naturally planted. The snail's been with them since it was a 1/4" baby and is now a 2" adult, and very healthy.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

+1 for Perocore, ive had 4 mystery snails live with my comet and shubunkin goldfish and the goldies don't bother them at all. 
Your fancy goldfish should be fine with a mystery snail as they also do well in room temp water my tank lowest is 65 and they snails do fine.
Just keep in mind that every goldie is different and yours may pay it no mind, bother it or think its food. Mystery snails do also produce a lot of waste so keep that in mind if you get one. 
There fun to have in the tank though  
Also if I remember correctly you can have nerites in with goldfish as well. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XalY5nHZ0o


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

At work we have goldfish in with mystery snails. However, they will eat any snail small enough to fit in their mouth.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have nerites in with my orandas. they ignore the strange moving rocks.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol slow moving rocks is a interesting way to think of snails


----------

